# 2005/06 ALTIMA BOSE 6CD WIRING - AMP TURN ON REMOTE WIRE HELP -SERVICE MANUAL ANYONE?



## hijack784 (Jan 22, 2006)

Hello folks, I would just like to say I do not believe this is a repost of any kind. Since this radio is pretty new compared to the 2002/03/04 model bose radios, I have not seen any definitive answer. I hope you can all bare with me. 

I have a 2005 Altima with the non-bose system. I was able to get an 2005 6CD BOSE factory deck and swap it in my car. I am quite certain that the BOSE 6CD ONLY (NON-NAVIGATION) for 2006 and 2006 Altimas are the same.
I needed an amplifier to produce a louder signal, since the non-bose system does not come with an external amp (it is internal - I suppose the 6CDs took up the space for an internal amp in the bose system). I used line output converters (LOCS) and ran it to an amp to power my speakers. Everything works fine, except that I am currently using the 12V from the fusebox (MIRROR/AUDIO) for the remote turn on. I do not really like this, since I do not want the amp on all the time the car is on. 

I believe that since the BOSE system originally has an external amp, there would be some kind of turn on signal from the deck, just like previous models. I did a search online, and this is all I got.
http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/forum_posts.asp?TID=65759&KW=altima
Apparently this information is from the old models. I was thinking it is the same, but for some reason it doesn't seem that way. 

On the back of the radio, I was able to get a multimeter and read the DC values for mostly all the pins. I was looking for a 12V which turned on/off when the radio was on/off. Initially I thought I had found the pin on the 10pin socket. (bottom row, 3rd from right) It was green wired (next to a green wire with yellow striped, and a bit thicker), but it only responded when the AM/FM radio was on 12V. When I switched to CD MODE, it went to about 0.67V (essentially 0V). When the radio is off, it is 0V. When I am talking about wire colors, I am referring to my stock nonbose wiring, since I believe the original bose installed system is different (it uses the other 12 pin jacks).

I wasn't able to find one that worked. It doesn't quite add up, if the amp is hooked up to that pin that I found which worked for am/fm, for the original bose system with amp, how would the amp turn on then to respond to the CDs? Was it by sensing an audio signal? I do not have an amp capable of doing it, and it seems that it could be a way BOSE did it. I'm not sure why it only goes to 12V for AM/FM and not stay on for CD.

Here is someone who seemed to look into this radio, but I don't see anything about the remote amp turn on pin
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=105357

I have attached a picture here to show you. If you read the above post, you can see which sockets are used and for what. I found it to be true. I am not using the right most socket since my car did not come with it


Anyways, I scoured the net and I believe someone else had the same question I had, and it was unanswered. I have never found the amp turn on answered anywhere on the net for this model year bose system. So my question is: How do you wire the amp turn on so that the amp turns on only when the radio turns on for both AM/FM AND CDs?

What do you guys do? Especially the ones who just add a sub/amp to their existing bose 6cd system? Do you guys use the remote signal on the actual bose amp itself? But how does that work if it receives the same line from the back of the deck.

I hope someone can shed light on this problem and solve it once and for all. Thanks a lot!

Also, if anyone has a NISSAN ALTIMA 2005 FACTORY SERVICE MANUAL PDF, please let us know. Maybe you can hook it up or we can work something out.
:cheers:


----------



## hijack784 (Jan 22, 2006)

http://www.phatg20.net/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownload&cid=65 for service manuals, now im still looking for that factor amp turn on. i believe what i located what the pin for the power antenna. maybe when i navigate thru the service manual ill find something


----------



## 97J30Tampa (Jan 16, 2006)

I have a 6 disc MP3/CD in dash BOSE head unit from a 2005-2006 Pathfinder.

I am experiencing the same problem as you, looking for the amp turn on lead from the radio.

Here is a diagram of my current wiring harness in my J30 viewed looking at the back of the head unit:

http://www.carstereohelp.net/wireharness_Infiniti2.htm

Here is an exact picture of the back of my radio:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...TRK:MEWA:IT

I brought this head unit to a local stereo repair shop & they checked the outputs on the back of the head unit.

Here is what I found out.

On the diagram from the first link above, "K" coming out of the head unit has no power output.

"J" coming out of the head unit has 5 volts output.

"D" coming out of the head unit is a switched 12 volts. I am pretty sure it is switched with the ignition.

I am going to see if the 5 volt lead will turn the BOSE amps on this weekend & whether or not it is switched with the head unit turning on.

I tried downloading the manual for the 2005 Pathfinder from:

http://www.phatg20.net/modules.php?...=titleA&show=10

But it is CORRUPT! :lame:


----------



## hijack784 (Jan 22, 2006)

sorry that the file was corrupt. i didn't check em all, just altimas.

im not too sure what everyone else got for the back of the pins, but for me, it should be on the 6 pin molex connector, one of the top two pins (left or right). this is what i have concluded. i will check with a multimeter again once i get to the back of the deck next week. 

i hope it will solve my problem, but i was somewhat certain that i checked these pins before and i didn't get anything significant readings. thats why i posted on this board. maybe i just missed it. ill let you know in 2 weeks. ( i gotta go back home to do it, don't have the tools atm


----------



## hijack784 (Jan 22, 2006)

*Can Not Be Done :-(*

Ok, I have looked at pin 1, and it is 12V when the key is in the ACC position. 
I am pretty sure this is the factory amp turn on pin, as it states on the Altima service manual that there is power delivered to the headunit.

(I was under the impression that this can be done because my friend's 2001 nissan maxima was wired like that, and it was non bose. i figured most nissans were similar, but maybe because they have a separate panel to display time. this is why there is no need for the unit to be on all the time)

In my case, the amp does not turn on only when the radio is on. Since the headunit is always lighted to show the time, when the car is on, there is a 12V signal. I am sure this is the factory turn on pin because my original nonbose harness had no wire unto that pin. This is prolly why I never found it the first time.

CONCLUSION: Pin1 of the 6 pin molex harness is the factory turn on signal, but it provides the remote signal the whole time the car is on, and while the key is in the ACC position. This factory turn on does not send a signal only when the radio/6cd function is on, which was what I was looking for. Essentially, it is pretty useless, and you can hook your remote wire to the fuse box under MIRRORS/AUDIO instead of taking apart the dash. Same exact function. 

I am quite displeased about this. I guess I need to get a switch if I really wanted this, or get an audio sensing turn on 4ch amplifier. Anyone got any suggestions of one? Anyone actually have their amp turn on when their unit comes on? Can any Altima users weigh in on this? Please do not tell me to get aftermarket, I'm not looking for that. Thanks again all. I hope I have provided useful information to future Altima audio seekers.


----------



## 97J30Tampa (Jan 16, 2006)

That is exactly what I did. 

I jumped the "D" coming out of the head unit (the switched lead with the ignition key 12 volts) to "K".

See the link below for the diagram:

http://www.carstereohelp.net/wireharness_Infiniti2.htm

Please note that I had to jump the connection "D" directly to "K" while "K" was still connected to the head unit & wiring harness. If "K" is connected directly to "D" without being connected to the head unit the amps will not turn on.

Also, "J" coming out of the head unit has 5 volts output. In the diagram above it is the ground so I just cut the wire in the harness & electric taped the ends.

Basically anytime the car is turned on the amps are also on. I did not want to go this route but also did not want to install a separate swith just to turn the amps on. 

I think it is no different that having your radio on all the time.

Someone please correct me if I am wrong for doing this or if there is any danger in running this setup like this.

I have been running it like this for 1 - 1 1/2 weeks without any problems.


----------

